# Deffo boy right ?? Please confirm for me ladies



## Bexybram

So had a gender scan today and was told a definite boy. After two girls you can't nock me for wanting to make sure what do your think?? Any ladies with other uktrasound boy part shots welcome hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Cici_Di

Well to me that looks like a little willy :) I have 2 boys


----------



## Bexybram

Aw thank u so much for responding eeek I'm so excited xxx


----------



## DebbieF

Looks like a boy to me. Congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Absolutely all boy! Congratulations :) ( i have 3 lol )


----------



## Bexybram

Eeeeek thank you :) xxx


----------



## justplay91

I checked the picture before I read your text to make sure I wasn't giving you a biased answer, and oh yes, all boy! He's letting it all hang out lol. Looks just like my ultrasound with my son. His was quite obvious as well. Congratulations on your little boy!!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Definitely boy congratulations!


----------



## Bexybram

Aw ladies thank u. U have made me more in love with him already hehe he's a him eeek :D xxx


----------



## BethMaassen

That is very much a boy! Haha.


----------



## Srrme

Yes! That's definitely all boy! I've had 3 boys, and they all looked like that! Enjoy, and welcome to team BLUE!


----------



## MeeOhMya

That's a boy! Hope the same happens for me :) I have two girls and 15 weeks with my third. Congrats on baby


----------



## cupcakekate

defo a boy! congrats!


----------



## Bexybram

Thanks ladies meohmya please let us know what your having i hope it's clue for you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Bexybram

Thank you :) xx


----------



## winterbabies3

That screams boy!! Congratulations &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## Samantha1991

Congratulations. A lil man


----------



## bdb84

All boy <3


----------



## Bexybram

Aw thanks for the reassurance ladies
Xxx


----------



## rwhite

Definitely! Congratulations :D


----------

